# Norton Auto-protect



## Karandras (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi, I've had a quick look and couldn't find any more threads for this situation so thought I'd ask, I've got great help here in the past.

I've had Norton Internet Security 2007 installed for a while and everything was fine, but now the Auto-Protect feature seems to be permanantly turned off. Just under the address field in I.E. it displays a red bar which is usually green, and the words "Browsing not safe: Auto-protect turned off.

Although I'm no expert I'm not a total nub when it comes to PC's and the software workings but I've found no solution for this. I've been into the options to turn on auto protect.

Norton Internet Security - Settings - under basic security you've got Auto-Protect but it always either displays error or off in red and sometimes even displays on in green. So obviously I click that, click 'turn on' and if it previously said off, nothing happens, sometimes it changes to 'on' and I click ok, but the problem persists and when I go back into the settings it instantly sets back to 'off'. If it previously said error the live update pops up and I run that time and time again, sometimes there's an extra item or two in there that needs to be updated (Which I do) but most of the time it's blank, obviously I leave time between running these. And after it's updated... nothing has changed.

And the most perplexing is that sometimes even though the "Auto-protect off" bar is still displayed on all my I.E. pages in my Norton settings it is displayed as being 'on', and when I click it and choose to 'turn on' auto-protect, nothing changes, I hit ok and it's the same...

I've tried to be as precised as I can with the problem I'm having, I've tried various sites and I can only seem to find details on how to fix older problems or simply the reply I get is "Turn on auto-protect" I don't think anybody really understands the fact that it simply isn't letting me do that. If I can't get a solution to this within the next few days I'll try uninstalling it and re-installing it, but that is something I wish not to have to do.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you think you could be infected?


----------



## Karandras (Jan 29, 2006)

I wouldn't have thought so, I've always had the top Norton package installed on my computer since day one and all the scans I run pick up nothing on my computer, well except tracking cookies.

Oddly, the problem seems to have sorted itslef out... just after I posted the problem on the forums... hmmm, odd. I don't know if it'll happen again tomorrow however.

Thanks for your help though, I'll let you know if it re-appears?


----------



## meornot (May 20, 2007)

Hi all,

I am a newbie to this forum.
I have exactly the same problem of auto-protect of NIS2007. I can't find the solution too. Dont know how to fix it. It is always "off" and "error".

Any one can help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## louis30092 (Sep 26, 2007)

Norton AV will not turn on Auto Protect.
How do we get answers from Symantic?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Look at my signature, uninstall it and use *AVG Free*, *Spybot Search and Destroy*, *Ad-Aware 2007* and* Comodo Firewall*.

Why you ask?

Norton is classed as bloatware

Norton doesn't pick up ANYTHING

Norton deletes files without you knowing, some which are VERY important to you and your computer

Norton hogs your computer

And most of all, it's plain CR*P! - Trust me on this, Norton has the ability to brainwash a lot of users (I should know) and I switched to the above programs and have never looked back.

Oh and all of those programs are FREE.


----------



## emmurl (Oct 25, 2007)

I found this, which seemed to fix it, the bar is green again:

To turn on Auto-Protect 
1 Start Norton Internet Security 
2 Click Settings. 
3 Under Basic Security, click Auto-Protect. 
4 Click Configure. 
5 Under "How to stay protected", check Load Auto-Protect during system startup. 
6 Click OK. 
7 Restart the computer.

found it on 
http://service1.symantec.com/support/nip.nsf/docid/2006101918343436


----------

